# 親愛



## JapanForever

Hello.
I wanted some help for translating some parts of these two sentences. For the context, the two sentences are following each other, and that's the same context. That's during a reunion, and the 妹 is the same person in these two sentences
温かい, そして 妹の手は柔らかがった
For these sentences, I wanted to know about the form of がった and what it did mean.
すると彼女は、 彼の首に腕を回し親愛を表すように頬へ接吻をした
For the second one, I wanted to know what meant すると and 首, then how 親愛 could be translated.

Thanks for your answers and sorry for the work


----------



## tos1

> about the form of がった and what it did mean


I guess the original text is 柔らかかった or 柔らかだった.

やわらかかった is the past tense form(過去形) and the perfect tense form(完了形) of やわらかい.
やわらかい is an i-adjective(イ形容詞) that is translated as soft/tender/flexible.

それは やわらかい - _It is soft_.
それは やわらかかった - _It was soft_. (Or, "_It has/had been soft_" according to the context in Japanese)

Similarly, inflected forms of イ形容詞 are, for example;
美しい; 美しかった
大きい; 大きかった
暖かい; 暖かかった
細かい; 細かかった


> what meant すると


In case that すると is used at the beginning of a sentence, it is a conjunction and is translated as "Following that," "And then,", or "Soon," according to the context.

彼は そこで待っていました。すると、一匹のウサギが走ってきました。
彼が そこで待っていると、一匹のウサギが走ってきました。

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/すると


> and 首


首/くび is neck.
"彼女は彼の首に腕を回した" may be literally;
_- She slided her arm(s) around his *neck*_.
But in English, it might have to be;
_- She slided her *arms* around his *shoulders*_.

Incidentally, the reverse-translation of the latter sentence is "肩に手を回した". In this case, it might give the impression that he was not opposite to her, they were standing shoulder-to-shoulder, and she slided her right(left) arm to his right(left) shoulder.


> then how 親愛 could be translated


I'm not sure, but;

_her *affection *for him_
彼女(as 妹)から彼(as 兄)への親愛

http://ejje.weblio.jp/content/affection
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/affection?s=t


----------



## JapanForever

Well. Actually, the sentence could mean "She slided her arms around his neck, then showing her affection she kissed him"?


----------



## tos1

> But in English, it might have to be;
> _- She slided her *arms* around his *shoulders*_.


I think this is better.  Other people's opinions?


----------



## Tonky

tos1 said:


> I think this is better.  Other people's opinions?


"Arms around his shoulders" sounds very different from "arms around his neck" to me. I think "around his neck" is the right positioning of her arms for 首に腕を回し. I think 首に腕を回す and 肩に腕を回す are completely different in Japanese too. 
"Throwing arms around his neck" sounds like a motion for "love", but here in this case, using the term 親愛 actually makes it sound more of a friendly(family) affection with respect and not sexual at all, as in "kissed on his cheek". (And a big bro would kiss his sister on her forehead to show 親愛 instead of 恋愛.)


----------



## JapanForever

So that is actually an ambiguous area theren by making it "around neck" instead of "arms around shoulders"? As that is an anime, and especially when it comes to adaption of light novel or visual novel (like mine I watched there) I found there were often ambiguity between siblings relationship. Is that why maybe there is neck indtead of shoulders there? Btw I never understand 親愛 meaning. Someone could help me please about it?


----------



## Tonky

I don't know what kind of anime you're watching (*grins*) but he may have expected/anticipated something more than 親愛 happening when his sister threw her arms around his neck - that is not generally considered a normal sibling behavior in Japan - and his heart might have pounded fast, then finding her just kissing on his cheek gave him some kind of relief (or disappointment, who knows unless watching the same show) that she only loves him as a sibling. Her actions do sound ambiguous and that is most likely what the creator wanted the audience to see. 
("Arms around shoulders" 肩に腕(手)を回す is usually a boy's action rather than a girl's in a different situation such as when sitting next to each other, or 肩を組む, also when sitting next to each other, is a friendly action used by any genders but not for kissing, just like holding hands, I think. Girls do often 肩に手をかける"putting an arm on his shoulder" for dancing, though.)

親愛 is from 親しい/friendly or family relationship but deep and close, on the other hand 恋愛 is from 恋, which is love between a boy and a girl (of course boy/boy or girl/girl is fine too) with some potential sexual desire, or common "crush". 
Please remember, Japanese people in general do not kiss others as easily as French people do


----------



## JapanForever

Well. I just asked because I often watch animes (often ecchi ones) which involves love triangle and more. And often there is a family figure like a sister or a cousin who is an option romance. So I just wondered.
As for sliding arms around neck thing, so that isnt a recurring thing for siblings in Japan? Just ask.

Okay thanks because I have really bad trouble with this word. I often saw translations where it meant loving-kindness or affection. So for this context that is more the latter isnt it? But does 親愛 is stronger than any family or friendly affection?


----------



## Tonky

JapanForever said:


> As for sliding arms around neck thing, so that isnt a recurring thing for siblings in Japan? Just ask.


No. At least, very uncommon. It is generally considered a "fantasy" in manga/anime, particularly for moe.



JapanForever said:


> But does 親愛 is stronger than any family or friendly affection?


I don't know which terms you have in mind to compare with 親愛, but in general, stronger or not is never absolute for each word. You always need context to judge what is "stronger" and people see each word differently as well.


----------



## JapanForever

I meant; is 親愛 stronger than 親しい for example?


----------

